

IBM's Watson gets a job - shawnee_
http://www.indystar.com/article/20110913/BUSINESS03/109130318/WellPoint-Supercomputer-Dr-Watson-promises-diagnostic-wonder

======
Hyena
Part of me sees Watson as a marketing gimmick. Statistically-driven medicine
has been around, and effective, for decades but doctors don't trust it. Part
of me thinks that Watson's future-cool AI patina makes it a "good tool" even
when its efforts could probably have been replicated with a database, a short
manual and a month of experience.

